# Effexor



## XTiffers13X (Jan 15, 2015)

Hi

I just got out of the hospital Monday night and I went to get an X-ray and to see the doctor today. Dr wants me to stay on the Effexor.......I took one tonight and I'm nervous cuz I had a small bowl obstruction and that was why I was in the hospital for 5days. Had a ng tube also for 4 days. I have alot of scar tissue from when I was a baby due to intensine surgery 3 of them within under 1 year when I was a baby. I'm 32 now and live with my mom cuz I have disabilities. Will the med I took be ok tonight? Should I not take it? I rather stay on my Invega shot then pills.


----------



## Pattijean (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi, it seems to me you have a lot going on with your body. While it is good to reach out and questions this forum, it would also be better to reach out to your doctor, or perhaps a nurse or nurse practioner familiar with your case, and ask these same questions. Do you have access to a computer that allows you to research "Effexor"? Have you looked up the side effects? Are you experiencing any of them? I, too, have been on ng tubes, have had lots of scar tissue from multiple surgeries as an adult, and the only thing I can do is keep a list of these surgeries, dates, etc., and then ask questions as new procedures are suggested. It is difficult, but you can do it, perhaps with the help of your mom. Good luck. Pattijean


----------

